# Diablo 3 Fiasko: Blizzard ist schlimmer als der Holocaust



## Veydron (16. Mai 2012)

Wie auch in den deutschen D3 Forum über diverse Probleme geklagt wird und ganze Seiten an Shitstorming die Diablo Foren füllen so gehn unsere Amerikanischen Freunde sogar noch ein Stückchen weiter:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese sind der Meinung das selbst der Holocaust nichts gegen das ist was Blizzard hier veranstaltet..

Ich finde ja Blizzard hat den Vogel abgeschossen mit dem Online Zwang für Single/Offline Spieler, und natürlich auch noch mit dem schlechten Relase (Chars sidn aufeinmal gelöscht, diverse andere probleme etc)
Aber manche Leute übertreiben es einfach etwas...


Achja wo wir schonmal beim thema sind... Hat jemand noch nen Gästepass übrig ? 
Will mir D3 mal etwas genauer anschauen nach dem ganzen Hype und Drama. 

Besten Dank

Liebe Grüsse
Veydron


----------



## orkman (16. Mai 2012)

man kanns auch uebertreiben ... klar sollte alles von anfang ohne probleme laufen aber dies ist keine perfekte welt ... ich persoenlich kann im moment eh nicht spielen ... und dann in 1 monat wenn ich endlich zeit hab, sind eh die meisten probleme behoben das ganze mit dem holocaust zu vergleichen ist mehr als laecherlich ... die dummen ammis strotzen wieder mal vor intelligenz ... wenn so jemand nen perma ban kriegt haette er es echt verdient ...


----------



## Dethemonar (16. Mai 2012)

Derjenige der diese beiden Dinge vergleicht muss schon sehr dumm und unterbelichtet sein.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (16. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> die dummen ammis strotzen wieder mal vor intelligenz ... wenn so jemand nen perma ban kriegt haette er es echt verdient ...



Das gleiche gilt für die Leute, die ein ganzes Volk aufgrund der Aussage eines Vollidioten über einen Kamm scheren...


----------



## orkman (16. Mai 2012)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die Leute, die ein ganzes Volk aufgrund der Aussage eines Vollidioten über einen Kamm scheren...




hmm sry dass ich noch nie nen intelligenten ammi getroffen hab ... sicher meine schuld ... die klugen ammis verstecken sich sicher nur und haben angst ... ernsthaft ... die ammis denken doch europa sei ein land ... schoen dass du anfaengst mich passiv zu beleidigen ... obwohl ich dir nix getan hab ... ausser du bist vllt auch ein ammi , dann zeigst du uns nur dass ich mit meiner aussage recht hatte  so oder so win


----------



## Meneldur (16. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm sry dass ich noch nie nen intelligenten ammi getroffen hab ...



Wenn dem so wäre, würden die USA nicht das technologisch führende Land der Erde sein. Denk mal drüber nach 
Ach ja, wenn dann "Ami" und nicht "Ammi". Aber das weiß ein intelligenter Mensch wie du sicherlich.



Zur Topic: Godwin behält mal wieder recht. Irgendwie muss die Nazis einfach immer einer in eine Diskussion reinbringen...


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2012)

Aus verständlichen Gründen geschlossen.


----------

